# WM Kauai: Kapa'a Shores



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

I mentioned in another thread that we dropped by the WorldMark Kapa'a Shores timeshare yesterday.  The lady in the office was great, offering a lot of helpful information about the resort. She let us look through a unit, so we could get an idea of how it would be to stay there.  It was all very nice.

For those who have stayed there, is the lack of air-conditioning a problem?  It seems they provide a way to maximize flow-through ventilation, but I'm wondering about whether it would get to be too hot.

There are three buildings - is one better than the other, either in quietness or the view?  Close proximity to the road seems like it might have some road noise. Is the view better in one building or another?  The lady in the office indicated after a reservation is in the system, specific units can be requested, on a first come basis.  No guarantees are made, and it may come down to what is available on check-in day. But it wouldn't hurt to know what to ask for.

Anyone have tips about this resort?

Dave


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 29, 2018)

We have stayed at the WM Kapa'a Shores twice for two nights, both times on bonus time. We like to leave for Hawaii on a Friday and return home 10 days later on a Sunday. Two extra nights on bonus time there is very economical. Depending on what day our timeshare exchange starts, we stay at the beginning or the end of our trip. Of course, you can never count on getting last minute bonus time there, so we usually have back-up reservations elsewhere too.

Last minute Bonus time gets the least desirable units I believe. The first time we stayed, we were in a one bedroom ground floor to the left of the complex as you face the office, in Building "C". I think it was unit 120. I believe unit 119 is used to store guests luggage for late flights, has a printer etc. It was very dark and we faced the wall of the next complex, you had to go out to the lanai for a peekaboo view of the ocean. We could not leave the ground floor lanai door open at night for safety concerns. It was in the building on the right in the picture below. The second time, we were also in a one bedroom, one floor up and on unit over, and that made a lot of difference in the light situation. Both stays were in January, so we were not too hot. The summer months might be a different story.

Since there is no air, you need to leave the windows open and it is in a pretty busy, noisy location. I remember a lot of sirens at night. And people could be very loud walking by in the old motel style outside walk-ways. And at least in building "C", the one bedroom unit's slanted windows opened directly on to the walk-way. I can't comment on Buildings "B" or "A" as I have not stayed there.

I am confused about being able to request a specific unit. I understood in the WM system that units are assigned as the reservations are made, meaning the reservation made the farthest out gets the best available. Someone with more WM knowledge might be able to comment on this. Looking at the resort map, I would guess building "A" would be the most desirable, then "B" and "C". Also as high as possible so you can leave the lanai door open at night.


----------



## geist1223 (May 29, 2018)

We have stayed at Kapa'a Shores 1 time. Since then we have stayed in Princeville or Poipu area. We were in the northern Building that is perpendicular to the ocean. We had the end unit nearest the water. So walk on the Lanai turn left and about 20 steps to the ocean. None of the 1 Bedroom Units have clothes washer/dryers. There is a coin operated laundry room on site. If you are a Worldmark Owner you go to the office and tell them how many loads you are doing and they give you the coins needed. The 2 Bedroom Units on the top floor (no elevators) have clothes washer/dryers. It is not a true 2 Bedroom. The second bedroom is an open loft. When we were in the Unit during the day we left the front door and slider open for air flow. At night we only left the bedroom window open and had the fans going. It was ok. Though Patti hates ceiling fans blowing on her ar night.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

Thanks, Gayle.  I like your idea of Bonus Time stays.  As I recall, those don't take a Housekeeping Credit, right?  Adding a few nights onto a stay makes a lot of sense.

I think in the picture you posted, the building to the right is Building B? Compare it with the layout map, and position of the pool and jacuzzi.  The building dead ahead is A, I think, so B would be the one to the right.  But I understand what you said about the unit you had. That doesn't sound very satisfying.

The lady in the office said calling them to request a specific unit or building is what they said can be done.  She said it was on a first-come basis, available as soon as the reservation is in their system, which normally is a few days after you make it.  So maybe the assignment of units does happen as you described.  But she was saying it may have to change, based on what's available on the day you check in. I'm new to all this, so don't know what is the typical case.

As to leaving the door open at night, they have installed lockable security screen doors on all the front doors of the units, so you lock that and leave the door open. She said it provides better ventilation that way. 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We have stayed at Kapa'a Shores 1 time. Since then we have stayed in Princeville or Poipu area. We were in the northern Building that is perpendicular to the ocean. We had the end unit nearest the water. So walk on the Lanai turn left and about 20 steps to the ocean. None of the 1 Bedroom Units have clothes washer/dryers. There is a coin operated laundry room on site. If you are a Worldmark Owner you go to the office and tell them how many loads you are doing and they give you the coins needed. The 2 Bedroom Units on the top floor (no elevators) have clothes washer/dryers. It is not a true 2 Bedroom. The second bedroom is an open loft. When we were in the Unit during the day we left the front door and slider open for air flow. At night we only left the bedroom window open and had the fans going. It was ok. Though Patti hates ceiling fans blowing on her ar night.



Reading between the lines, I take it you prefer Princeville or Poipu?  I can see some detractors to the WM units, but as a place to stay on island, it seems like it'd be okay.

Dave


----------



## slip (May 29, 2018)

About six years ago we checked out a whole unit that was for sale there. It was in the C building. No elevators and A/C was the killer for us as owning the whole unit but we would stay there on an exchange but I have no idea how the system works. I have seen many weeks listed on Platinum interchange over the years.


----------



## geist1223 (May 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Reading between the lines, I take it you prefer Princeville or Poipu?  I can see some detractors to the WM units, but as a place to stay on island, it seems like it'd be okay.
> 
> Dave



It is an OK place to stay. We enjoyed our time. It is a good location for going north or south - if traffic is moving. You can walk to several restaurants and stores. It is a long walk to old downtown Kapa'a. We normally drove. Kapa'a Shores Ownership is split but Managed by Worldmark/Wyndham. Part is owned by Worldmark. Part is owned by VI. Some of the Condo's are privately owned.

Now that we are retired and can spend more than a week we will do 2 or more weeks. One in the Princeville area and focus on Lihue North. Then a week in the Poipu area and focus of Lihue South.

Worldmark (Wyndham) needs to start planning on what to do when the Lease is up.


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Worldmark (Wyndham) needs to start planning on what to do when the Lease is up.



So it's a leasehold property?

Dave


----------



## LisaH (May 30, 2018)

We have stayed there once for 3-4 days, also on bonus time. I believe we were in building A, first floor, with a great ocean view. It was May and we never felt hot  with the ocean breeze. Actually WM Kauai is my favorite WM HI property due to its views and location.


----------



## bizaro86 (May 30, 2018)

I think the most likely outcome for the Hawaii leases is that they will get renewed at a higher lease payment. That appears to be the common outcome in Hawaii for these things, and would allow the club to keep the units even though it would increase monthly costs.


----------



## geist1223 (May 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> So it's a leasehold property?
> 
> Dave



Yes. I do not know who built the buildings but the Land underneath them is still owned by a Family.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Yes. I do not know who built the buildings but the Land underneath them is still owned by a Family.



Would be interesting to research this a bit.  Any idea how soon the lease runs out?

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (May 30, 2018)

Here is what I know from the Vacation Internationale board minutes.  VI has 14 units at Kapaa Shores and I believe they said Worldmark has 40.  The VI leases end in 2029.  Per the VI minutes, both VI and WM have chosen not to purchase their units.  However, I'm not clear if that eliminates the possibility of new leases.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Here is what I know from the Vacation Internationale board minutes.  VI has 14 units at Kapaa Shores and I believe they said Worldmark has 40.



The lady in the office said WM has 32 one bedroom and 17 two bedrooms at the resort. Not sure how many units there are in total. I think some are privately owned?

Dave


----------

